# Pregnant ewes having diarrhea



## kyfarmer99 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, I am new to sheep farming and currently have five pregnant ewes. The farmer we got them from did not know exactly when they were due, but he said that they could have their babies any day. That was three weeks ago. As of today, they are all having diarrhea and acting skittish. They are refusing to eat hay, but will eat grain feed. One of them is limping on one of her front legs. Should I be concern or is all all of this just a sign of impending labor? Thanks!


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Grain may be the cause of the problem. Read about acidosis.

I'm not real experienced with sheep but that's my first thought.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

What are they eating? How much? Is it different than what they were getting where they were? If you could give a little more info it may help. Most ewes don't get diarhea before giving birth, that being said I have one ewe that does do that so it is not completely out of the picture. Maybe if we know a little more we can help or someone on here can.


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

How much grain have you been giving them? How much did the person you bought them from give them?

I'd get rid of all the grain and just have hay and water available until the diarrhea stops.


----------



## kyfarmer99 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you for the responses! I think the issue may be that they came from a bad pasture and now they've been grazing in our lush one. I'm going to stop letting them graze and see how that goes. Thanks again!


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

When you do put them back in your lush pasture fill them up with dry hay first so they don't overeat


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Big changes in feed all at once is never good. Lock them up with the dry hay and a little grain IF they had been getting grain. Then let them out for an hour or so, extending their grazing slowly to get used to it. Green grass this time of the year will make them loose when not eating their hay....James


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

If they're limping, I would get some nippers and check their feet. You can be real gentle about it if you have a helper and a small corral area to catch them.

I find my sheep need their hooves trimmed a couple times a year. They grow under and get sore. Real easy to fix!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

While you have them tipped up on their rear to trim their feet, give each hoof a small squirt of copper-tox....James

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/kopertox


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

If they're eating grain its not acidosis and if they are close to lambing they need that extra feed value. As said pull them off pasture and feed hay. Are they fat across the back or thin? Any sign of worms?


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have to add this. Without more info this is tough but foundering can cause limping. I am really afraid to much grain or new grass could be the culprit. How are they doing now?

Acidosis is caused by overfeeding grain. http://www.tvsp.org/acidosis.html One of many to read.

aces.nmsu.edu/*sheep*/*sheep*_health/acidosis.html

*www.sheep101.info*/201/diseasesa-z.html

Definately some good reads on what could be happening.
www.raisingsheep.net &#8250; *Sheep* Diseases
http://www.thejudgingconnection.com/pdfs/Scours_in_Sheep_and_Goats.pdf


After raising sheep for years I have dealt with some of these but only you know the exact symptoms going on with your animals so put the symptoms in and read as much as you can on the topics. There is a wealth of legitimate websites that can help you.


----------

